

Pinochet, The Cold War, and the Most Pathetic Match Ever Played - BruLee
http://www.footandball.net/pinochet-the-cold-war-and-the-most-pathetic-match-ever-played/

======
mbustamante
Pinochet also became president of one of the most popular football team in
Chile: Colo Colo in 1984.

I also wanted to say that one of the center backs, Figueroa, is considered one
of the greatest southamerican center backs in the history of football. He
played in Santiago Wanderers from Valparaiso, Peñarol from Uruguay and
International of Porto Alegre from Brazil.

